

Awsome Google I'm Feeling Lucky Tricks - rtrfgs
http://www.techiespider.com/2011/10/05/awsome-google-feeling-lucky-tricks/

======
logn
Between Google's instant search and the ubiquity of the search bar, it's
increasingly rare to get the chance to use the I'm Feeling Lucky button.

